# shoppingfromhome.ie



## unicorn (9 May 2012)

A friend of mine recently purchased a beauty product from this website at the start of April.  She never received this product despite the money been taken from her account.  She has tried ringing them but the line goes dead.  She sent an e-mail which has never been answered and she also sent them a registered letter which was signed for yesterday.  This Company is based in Dublin and their website looks to be legitimate so I cant understand why this has happened and I don't know of anything else she can do?  Has anybody had any problems with this Company?

Thanks in advance


----------



## GDUFFY (9 May 2012)

http://www.nca.ie/nca/shopping-online
Some good advice here on what your rights are and how to enforce them.


----------



## unicorn (9 May 2012)

Thanks for your reply.  She has been on to NCA but the problem is that she is unable to make any contact with this Company and NCA has advised to maybe take it to the Small Claims Court.


----------



## jhegarty (9 May 2012)

Charge back on her credit card.


----------



## RonanC (9 May 2012)

Its not a company. It is a business owned by a well known RTE presenter. 

A quick search on [broken link removed] shows this 





> Type
> Business Name
> Number
> 416415
> ...


 
Has your friend tried this phone number 1850 234 234? It appears to be working.


----------



## unicorn (9 May 2012)

Yes she tried that number several times.  The phone is answered by an answering machine saying "welcome to shopping from home, our operators are busy dealing with another customer right now, please hold"....and then the line goes dead.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 May 2012)

Their twitter handle is:

*rteshopfromhome*

and facebook handle is:

*rte1shoppingfromhome*

so .... is RTE endorsing this site/shop? .... a call to RTE/Joe Duffy might shed some light or exert some pressure ..... or send them a tweet?


----------



## unicorn (9 May 2012)

*shoppingfrom.ie*

I will let her know.  Thanks


----------



## Charley (10 May 2012)

I ordered a Christmas gift from them and delivery was due well in advance of Christmas but it never came.  I contacted them and the phone agent said there was a delay on that product - no reason given - even though their order confirmation said it would be shipped within one business week. 
 Really it was pointless calling them cos their phone agents are only able to deal with sales and once you've already ordered, they pass all responsibility off to their warehouse (who rather conveniently are non-contactable).  
I asked for a manager to call me back but no-one did.  But I kept persisting by email and phone and I did eventually get a refund but their customer service was so awful I would never order from them again.


----------



## unicorn (10 May 2012)

She can't even get through on the phone and e-mails are not been answered either.  Maybe a call to RTE might help considering they are airing this programme in the morning.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 May 2012)

Why not contact The Consumer Show on RTE? Eddie Hobbs is good at getting companies to live up to their responsibilities. They are always looking for stories. 

[broken link removed]

Brendan


----------



## Luternau (10 May 2012)

I think it may be unfair to say this company is affiliated to RTE. From the  shoppingathome.ie website;

About Us

Shopping from Home was first broadcast on RTE One on February 1st 2010 and is the only Irish home shopping TV series. It was developed by Kathy Hoffman who is the Series Producer and Presenter. The Series is produced by SFH Media Services Limited using state-of-the-art technology, post-production expertise and facilities providing bespoke TV for all firms participating. TV Shopping is a new and ever growing method of shopping in Ireland and we are very proud to be the 1st to bring it to Irish national television.
The producer says;
_Kathy Hoffman says "In these tough economic times, offering quality products and exceptional value for money is extremely important to every household in Ireland. And as many of these products are from successful Irish businesses it means we're helping to keep the Irish flag flying"._

Personally as a stakeholder (licence payer and tax payer) in RTE I think its grossly misleading of this company to use the letters RTE or RTE1 in their twitter and Facebook addresses/pages. Totally wrong!

Definately one for Joe Duffy/Eddie Hobbs and the RTE legal people!


----------



## Thrifty (10 May 2012)

Without meaning to go off topic i for one am extremely annoyed at turning on the TV in the morning and seeing a shopping channel on RTE 1. Its akin to just watching  a load of advertisments and certainly not what i want to be paying my licence fee for. I don't think its doing anything for some of the public who are convinced to get into more debt for a new set of knives etc... The choice is theirs at the end of the day but i do think the ads can be misleading (about the effectiveness of the products) are very persuasive and i don't think from the few i saw that many are from successfull Irish businesses. Just the usual sold on other shopping channels.


----------



## unicorn (10 May 2012)

Just to update, She received another phone number from RTE for the website.  She rang, got through and is waiting on a return call from them.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 May 2012)

Ta daaaaaaaaaaaaa. 

You can't beat the power of AAM.

RTÉ has commented on this show/website:

http://www.independent.ie/national-...rs-rte-tells-disgruntled-viewers-3105336.html

From the article:

_"Those with outstanding deliveries should call the Hoffmans at 01-4405966."_

Get your friend to ring it unicorn.


----------



## Luternau (12 May 2012)

I was just reading that headline myself there and immediately thought of AAM.
I would not be surprised is RTE issued a cease/desist letter to this company re the use of RTE, and particularally RTE1, in their Facebook and Twitter accounts/addresses.
Its grossly misleading of them to do so.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 May 2012)

> You can't beat the power of AAM.



It's almost as good as ringing Eddie Hobbs on The Consumer Show.


----------

